# Aristo rolling stock - Brake wheel direct replacement



## YBelanger (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm looking to replace the ugly & OVERsized brake wheel on my entire fleet of Aristo cars. With the 3-D printers getting more popular and affordable, is there someone making/selling brake wheels that are (or almost) a direct replacement for Aristo's rolling stock made? (I'm modeling the 1950-1970 era).

The same question applies for their locomotive's brake wheel.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's what I have: https://www.shapeways.com/shops/burlrice


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Burl; 

Interesting line of brake wheels ! 

Lookin' at the modern brake' , the declared sizing that the system shows seems 'odd' ! 

ie cm 9.372 w x 1.028 d x 1.752 h 

Using a AC 100T brake wheel just as a 1:29th sampling 
cm 1.92 (dia) x ? x ?

Also for an item this small, less confusing if shapeways allowed use of mm (since the majority of calipers have the in/mm option). imho


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

They're not drawn to match Aristo parts. They are drawn to be 1:29 scale. Maybe that explains the discrepancy you see?


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Burl for the response 

But 9cm is almost 3.75" (1:1 !) 

After i posted my original post I was thinking maybe the 9.... cm was the length of the complete mold spure piece but then decided nah 'cause 5 wheels would not fit within that length ... although there is some b'wheel overhang !?

doug c


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Shapeways is listing the bounding box of the print. Yes, its longer because of the sprue.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I have Burl's Modern Brake Wheels.
Dia. is 1.7 cm.










Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Tommy (and Burl) !!

Shapeways should have a field entry for object size, not just "building box". Since it is a sales catalogue vs a tech' page. imho


----------



## YBelanger (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Burl, Doug & Tommy.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Are you looking for something like this ???



















MDC 1/32 believe it or not. 
I got them thru a supplier, can't remember who, but like a buck or two each. I'll have to find him again and order me another 100 to keep upgrading my rolling stock. He also carries the whole brake detailing kit too minus a triple valve, but I usually cut that off of old Aristo frames 

Rocky


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

THAT would be a biiig improvement over the stock AC ones !!

do they have a 'post' on back or do you glue onto backside mech' ?

bulk (100?) maaaybe pricept. will lower ?

If your supplier can still acquire or point us in the direction of the (persumably hong kong) distributor.... please let us know or PM. 

thanks for the heads-up on another marketplace option.

doug c


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes there is a post on the back, but it is narrower than Aristo's "hole". I just use a healthy dose of CA to get the job done. I'll try to find his E-mail and do an order, then post it on here too for you guys 

Rocky


----------

